# Metallic Taste



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi,

Not wanting to get my hopes up as not testing till 19th but had this really weird metallic taste in my mouth for 2 days has anyone else experienced this?

Binty


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Binty

I've had a bit of a dry mouth from clomid this month but noticed you are going Au-natural and know from what friends have said in the past that the metallic taste was with them pre BFP so fingers crossed for you hun         

Sam xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Oooooh I hope thats true, i have a metalic taste in my mouth at the moment (due to test Christmas eve)


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck with that metallic taste...sounds promising.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Binty.

Metallic taste is often associated with BFP's.... hope this is the case hun, looking forward to reading your news....      

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Binty I have just noticed this!!!!!!!!  Fingerscrossed hun I so hope its your turn for a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG Binty we are due to test the same day. Lets hope with your metal mouth and my Jordan style boobs we can make it at least 3 oldies this year!!!!


S xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the    had some back twinges yesterday so maybe AF is on way  

I'm too nervous to test in the morning so will test on Wednesday if no AF.

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Binty  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty.....lets hope you get a wonderful Christmas gift 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty        xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

fingers crossed it's good news Binty        

strawbs xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks

Strawbs - how you getting on??


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi binty will pm you
strawbs xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG Binty only just noticed this.  Sending you loads of good luck and    

Jane xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Binty, keeping everything crossed for you, really hoping you get a   for Christmas 

Sarah xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Update

started to get cramps, really sore boobs & creamy discharge (STMI) so think the   is more than likely on her way.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still keeping everything crossed honey   You never know!

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont give up hun, it ain't over yet         I had all the usual AF symptoms in fact have still got AF cramps, stay positive      Got everything crossed for you

Jane xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks guys well tomorrow will tell.  Will test in the morning as see what happens.

Thanks for all the positive thoughts you are all the best


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

good luck binty wishing you all the best

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sending you   vibes for tomorrow hun.  Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Tested this morning and got   now waiting for AF to arrive


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

So sorry to read your news Binty, bloody witch she should learn to behave!!

Bev x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry for your negative hun, sending you           for a BFP soon

Sam xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your thoughts the old witch turned up this morning.

Here's hoping that 2007 is a good year.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Binty,

So sorry hun, my AF turned up this time last week!

BUT I DO TRUELY BELIEVE 2007 IS GOING TO BE A BABY BOOM YEAR!!!!!

Have a good christmas and new year,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Binty,

I also got my AF today so we can feel gutted together!
I spent all this week convinced that I was pregnant - I know that my signs are impossible to read but each month I can't take my mind of them.
So, are you starting your next lot of Clomid tomorrow? I am - great, Christmas on Clomid!

Lots of hugs
vicster
x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Binty- so sorry about your   was really hoping it would be your month.     for 2007 though- it will be the year for many of us i'm sure!

Vickster- I am just waiting for af to arrive so that i can start back on cloimd so i won't be too far away from you CD wise. Thats if the witch arrives? 

Good luck for 2007 girls x


----------

